# Amazingly fast clearing.



## Charlietuna (Oct 19, 2011)

I am on my 6th batch of sp. my 5th batch cleared in < 11 days!

Recipe: Lon's with a few minor mods. 2 48 oz bottles real lemon up front. 20 cups sugar(no invert). Dumped onto an apple cider slurry. Another 48oz bottle at sg=1.034. & the rest of the ingredients scaled up slightly to fill a 7 gal bucket. 

Mixed on 10/7, dumped onto slurry 10/8. Sg was 1.034 on 10/10. Added 3rd bottle, nutrient & energizer, mixed. 10/13 all activity stopped, sg= .993, I racked to a 6.5 carboy. Didn't look at it again till yesterday 10/18. It looked clear so I set it up on the table & it's perfectly clear. Tested sg = .992. So, I skip sparkoloid, add meta, sorbate & 6 cans of blueberry pomegranate & some sugar, drink a few glasses & went to bed. Today. Perfectly clear, medium/ deep red in color.

My other batches have taken much, much longer to clear. So I thought I'd share.

Brian


----------



## Arne (Oct 20, 2011)

The biggest problem with the skeeter pee is that drink a few glasses. Next thing you know the poof factor has shown up and there isn't much left to bottle. lol, glad you are having fun. Arne.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 20, 2011)

If I could figure out how this cleared so quickly, I could sell my secrets to the SP world & never work again.


----------



## Arne (Oct 21, 2011)

If you want to have it work that way again, you should of kept track of all the temps while fermenting, temps in the carboy, probably temps at racking. Wouldn't hurt to know what faze the moon was in either. Other than that, probably just magic. Arne.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> I am on my 6th batch of sp. my 5th batch cleared in < 11 days!



I just racked some SP today... I hope mine clears fast too!


----------



## Arne (Nov 22, 2011)

LJPelletier said:


> I just racked some SP today... I hope mine clears fast too!



If you stand there and watch it it should clear faster, kinda like watching water get ready to boil. lol, Arne.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

Arne said:


> If you stand there and watch it it should clear faster, kinda like watching water get ready to boil. lol, Arne.



Thanks Arne, watching it now. I've canceled all my appointments, and put on a full pot of coffee. I'll let you know when it's clear.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it there yet? Is it there yet?

Debbie


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Is it there yet? Is it there yet?
> 
> Debbie



Not yet... but my chardonnay is starting to


----------

